# With Enfig radio removal tools- STILL cannot pull out my double din radio ::mad::



## -GKB- (Feb 25, 2005)

I have radio removal tools for my 02 GTI with Monsoon radio (double din). I put the keys in, nothing. The 2 on top dont even "click", but even though the ones on the bottom do, radio wont budge. VW is full of morons. Cant they make this simple. Jesus Christ! Any ideas to help me out?


----------



## bluely (Dec 5, 2001)

*Re: With Enfig radio removal tools- STILL cannot pull out my double din radio :: (-GKB-)*

i just did it yesterday. the answer is...
you need 4 keys, not 2 if you have a double din. two top, two bottom.
also- it seems like you are forcing the keys in when you have them in the correct orientation. they'll still insert fully in the wrong orientation. the correct orientation is such that each keys "longer" end is the the outside of the unit. hope this helps.


----------



## -GKB- (Feb 25, 2005)

*Re: With Enfig radio removal tools- STILL cannot pull out my double din radio :: (bluely)*

Yeah, I managed to get it out- the keys were put in the wrong way....


----------



## cashm0ney04 (Sep 22, 2004)

where can i get these removal tools? i want to try to install my own aftermarket HU. is it difficult?


----------



## peace (May 5, 1999)

*Re: (cashm0ney04)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cashm0ney04* »_where can i get these removal tools? i want to try to install my own aftermarket HU. is it difficult?

Today I was faced with the same dilemma: do I spend the $17+ for a set of tools and wait another week or do I make my own and try to pull it out without damaging anything? Well, I gave it a shot and created the diagram below for you DIYers. BTW - it worked fine and was a piece of cake.
What you need:
1. Old credit card you can cut up
2. Sharp utility knife or Xacto knife
3. Ruler
4. Scissors
5. Small Sharpie marker or similar
Follow the instructions and template below. To print the template, right mouse click and choose Print Picture...









Radio out showing mounting tabs:









With "credit card" tool inserted. Notice the mounting tab is now in. Also you can see the "depth" line I made on the credit card:









Enjoy!










_Modified by peace at 7:27 PM 6-26-2006_


----------



## honesttussey (Jul 26, 2003)

*Re: With Enfig radio removal tools- STILL cannot pull out my double din radio :: (-GKB-)*


_Quote, originally posted by *-GKB-* »_VW is full of morons. Cant they make this simple. Jesus Christ! Any ideas to help me out?

Maybe you shouldn't be so quick to rant and rave about how much VW sucks when the problem is you


----------



## quiksilver18T (Jul 29, 2002)

*Re: With Enfig radio removal tools- STILL cannot pull out my double din radio :: (honesttussey)*

RE: making your own tools.
- how important is the notch when cutting your own radio removal tools out.?
I tried a couple variations last night, but the radio won't budge. however, I don't have it notched as well as in the picture.
Thanks for any insight,
Quik


----------



## jeremyc74 (Dec 30, 2004)

I just did this a few days ago, and screwed it up. If you put the tools in backwards, it will bend the tabs that release the deck. It makes it really hard to get out after that. It helps to push inward on the deck to let the pressure off the retainers. The notches are there to pull the deck out, you can get by without them, just pull it by the cassette slot.


----------



## BrightonGLI (Aug 16, 2004)

*Re: (jeremyc74)*

In my GLI there was screws underneath the chrome trim holding it in on all 4 sides, took about an hour and a half of trying to pull the damn thing out before i figured this out.


----------



## peace (May 5, 1999)

*Re: With Enfig radio removal tools- STILL cannot pull out my ... (quiksilver18T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *quiksilver18T* »_RE: making your own tools.
- how important is the notch when cutting your own radio removal tools out.?
I tried a couple variations last night, but the radio won't budge. however, I don't have it notched as well as in the picture.
Thanks for any insight,
Quik

Maybe the notches are there to help pull the deck out but with a plastic credit card I wouldn't chance it - I pulled from the cassette deck. The notches DO help in making sure you don't push the tool in TOO FAR and break anything. Again, print out the template and follow that to make the notches. Close enough is good enough, doesn't have to be perfect. Oh yeah as some have mentioned above - MAKE SURE the FLAT part is toward the outsides of the deck, notches towards the inside. Good Luck!!

Edit: Here's how mine turned out next to the template:












_Modified by peace at 7:29 PM 6-26-2006_


----------



## quiksilver18T (Jul 29, 2002)

*Re: With Enfig radio removal tools- STILL cannot pull out my ... (peace)*

Thanks all for the clarification....
Before I stumbled on this thread, I inserted the tools in backwards, (long end to the inside). I'll try pushing inwards on the the deck to relieve some pressure when sticking in the keys in next.
If not, I'll let the local stereo shop fiddle with it....
thanks,
Quiksilver18T


----------



## 00vr6gti (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: With Enfig radio removal tools- STILL cannot pull out my ... (quiksilver18T)*

I used the metal clips from hanging file folders. Worked like a charm.


----------



## jrl_1644 (Mar 18, 2003)

i always wondered when those h cards would serve another purpose...


----------



## peace (May 5, 1999)

*Re: (jrl_1644)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jrl_1644* »_i always wondered when those h cards would serve another purpose...























and just think... I was getting ready to toss 'em!


----------



## pcm84 (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: (peace)*

The credit card approach has a serious advantage over the metal tools... the metal tools will scar the slot they're inserted into... the credit cards won't.
Trust me on this.


----------



## Dartos (Sep 5, 2004)

*Re: (pcm84)*

Mine still won't budge. I must have broke somthing. Instuctions for dash disassembly?


----------



## NYC20AE (Jul 2, 2003)

*Re: (peace)*

Thanks for the pics of the radio out. Now I see how it works... I should be able to figure this out.
Anyone have any idea how to fix all the f****ng scratches in the slots from the stupid f****ng VW tools that don't even work....


----------



## anthony01 (Jan 17, 2004)

*Re: (Dartos)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dartos* »_Mine still won't budge. I must have broke somthing. Instuctions for dash disassembly?

Check the DIY in the mkiv forum.
Peace, *THANK YOU* for posting the template. I knew it was around the vortex somewhere. Definitly better than trying to find a set (or paying for a set new). http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
BTW, is that Chester, PA?


----------



## Flyin18T (Jan 10, 2001)

*Re: With Enfig radio removal tools- STILL cannot pull out my ... (peace)*



peace said:


> ...an old H card???


----------



## gordogmc (May 19, 2004)

*Re: With Enfig radio removal tools- STILL cannot pull out my double din radio :: (-GKB-)*

Bump for a sweet tool that worked for me.


----------



## 1cleanS4 (May 19, 2004)

here is one for ya..what about when part of the card breaks off in the slot....f*ck...and yet i didnt get it out...damn it


----------



## nogo007 (Jul 17, 2004)

*Re: (1hotB5)*

If you've managed to break a card in the slot, you will have to pull the radio cage out and then use something to push the tabs from behind the cage. It's a lot of work but be patient and do it right.
I tried to get my new deck installed this weekend. First installer gives me the "can't use aftermarket radio with monsoon" crap. Second installer tried to use a puller shaped like a panel with four prongs, and after struggling for 15 minutes gave up!
So I fabricated my own plastic keys, and got three tabs to disengage. The fourth seemed to be stuck. There was a writeup by mtltdi on how to remove all the trim pieces to remove the cage. Turned out, that the fourth tab was fine, just needed more of an angle to get it to disengage; the panel based puller could never have worked here.
So, be patient and take your time - you don't want to force something and break some hidden tabs - there are a few







Using your plastic keys, disengage as many tabs as possible, and use the mtltdi method to free any remaining tabs. Good luck!

_Quote, originally posted by *1hotB5* »_here is one for ya..what about when part of the card breaks off in the slot....f*ck...and yet i didnt get it out...damn it


----------



## JimmiGee (Dec 1, 2005)

*Re: (peace)*

The pix are gone. Any possibility of getting them via email?


----------



## stbaz (Feb 14, 2000)

*Re: (JimmiGee)*

the pics are down for a reason: banner advertisers sell the tools. that's annoying, so just on principal, here's how to do it.
there's no reason to buy the tools. make them out of an old credit card instead of paying the measley $8 + s/h.
get an old credit/bank/etc card, cut 4 strips of plastic that are about 2" long and ~5mm wide (I think that's a little less than the width of the holes on the radio faceplate). cut one end of each strip at a 45 degree angle. there are your tools. you just saved about $15.
they'll look like this:
__
| |
| |
| |
| /
|/

|
| insert the tools into the slots on the radio faceplate
V
== 
^ ^
| |
| --- this is the hole's inside, facing toward radio's center 
------------- this is the hole's outside, facing away from radio's center 
refer to the awesome diagram above for the following:
insert the tools into the holes on the radio faceplate with the tools' longer edge facing out and the other angled edge facing in. 
pull out your radio.
done!
here's a link to my buddy's site displaying a picture of the radio removal plus a review of the Neo iOn iPod adapter installation and first use:
http://www.rainydaymagazine.co...l.htm
cheers!


----------



## JDriver1.8t (May 20, 2005)

I bought the tools. Radio came out with no probems.
I don't know what you guys did to scratch and scar the face. It was simple.


----------



## mtltdi (Apr 10, 2003)

*Re: (nogo007)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nogo007* »_If you've managed to break a card in the slot, you will have to pull the radio cage out and then use something to push the tabs from behind the cage. It's a lot of work but be patient and do it right.
I tried to get my new deck installed this weekend. First installer gives me the "can't use aftermarket radio with monsoon" crap. Second installer tried to use a puller shaped like a panel with four prongs, and after struggling for 15 minutes gave up!
So I fabricated my own plastic keys, and got three tabs to disengage. The fourth seemed to be stuck. There was a writeup by mtltdi on how to remove all the trim pieces to remove the cage. Turned out, that the fourth tab was fine, just needed more of an angle to get it to disengage; the panel based puller could never have worked here.
So, be patient and take your time - you don't want to force something and break some hidden tabs - there are a few







Using your plastic keys, disengage as many tabs as possible, and use the mtltdi method to free any remaining tabs. Good luck!

Nice! I actually got quoted on here. My ability to screw up my radio finally came in handy for once. haha


----------



## vwguygti98 (Aug 15, 2003)

*Re: (mtltdi)*

you can also talk to like snap-on or any other tool place like on the net they are like 50 bucks though i have an entire set from snap-on i paid 110$ but i do this for a living its my other job besides the Fire Department


----------



## peace (May 5, 1999)

*Re: With Enfig radio removal tools- STILL cannot pull out my double din radio :: (-GKB-)*

To all who have emailed me requesting my template and pictures... they're back.


----------



## upperclasstwit (Jan 26, 2001)

*Re: With Enfig radio removal tools- STILL cannot pull out my double din radio :: (peace)*

Man, somehow i missed this thread before I started on the radio removal. I guess I probably have bent one or more tabs in the process and am now faced w/ dash removal. Can anyone point me to mtltdi's dash removal thread that is mentioned above? Having difficulty finding it.


----------



## upperclasstwit (Jan 26, 2001)

*Re: With Enfig radio removal tools- STILL cannot pull out my ... (upperclasstwit)*

Another thing I'm curious about is that I've heard of dealerships using a tool that resembles a dental pick to reach into the slots and pull the tabs back in the event that they are bent. Does anyone have any clarifying info on this tool/procedure?


----------



## mae31479 (Jul 16, 2006)

The dealer I bought my car from f'ed up the radio. It is free floating as we speak. When I pull it out it is missing the silver bracket on the sides.. Can I purchase these somewhere, or is the radio junk and needs replacement?


----------



## mae31479 (Jul 16, 2006)

bump


----------

